# One rat, two rat!?



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm soon to get a rat. Wait a sec, don't hate on me yet. My parents don't want two, they think they will create so much noise that wild rats will come to our house and that they'll be stinkier. If I change their litter 3 times a week and spot clean every day, will they make a bigger stink than one? And the whole wild rat thing, what 'bout that?


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Having two isn't really much more stink or mess than having one. Rats really need to have atleast one companion, they will be misrable by themselves. And I've never heard of pet rats attracting wild ones, it seems like food of any kind would be the reason they get into a house. You can take precautions to rat proof the out side. Again I think easily available food and not pet rats would be the reason wild rats would try to come into a house.


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

My parents think that if the girl rat was in heat, she would attract wild male rats. I know they will be about 180$, I MIGHT be able to get two, pre-spayed/neutered.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

you won't have wild rat problems. if they were going to get in because of anything it would be easy access to food and shelter, not females. they have plenty of their own kind of females to mate with.  once or twice i have heard of a free range female being impregnated by a wild male, but never about problems with wild rats. having a dog in heat isn't going to attract wolves to your house lol.

two will hardly make more of a "stink" than one. though they shouldn't be making any stink at all. depends on what kind of litter you're using... fleece needs changed out more frequently than actual bedding/litter.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

One argument you can use is that the rats you have may keep away wild rats and mice because of the "territory" already being taken 
And more than one rat is always the best way to go. I litter trained my rats and use fleece liners


----------



## RAATST72 (Feb 15, 2011)

If you are only getting one, I would get a female. The males tend to get depressed alone, but a female will do fine if you give her lots of attention. Also, a male will dirty the cage faster. I've been raising rats for 18 years and I won't hate on you.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

How about getting two males then? Males don’t go into heat of course, so no worries about attracting wild rats. 

As for odor, if you keep them in an appropriately sized cage and keep up with the cleaning there should be no smell. 

If your parents are dead set against getting two rats, perhaps consider getting a male mouse. They don’t have the same personality as rats, but they can live alone and be happy.


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I plan on doing a persuasive essay about getting two, not one. At first I only wanted one, a male, but I figured out that none of the breeders would sell them alone. My brother wants a female, so that's why we're concerned about the whole "attracting wild rats" thing. Again, thanks. No one on Yahoo Answers gave me anything other than, "DON'T GET ONE RAT!!!!!" and "Why in the world would your parents think that?" Not very helpful...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes Yahoo answers is crummy lol

I agree with the mouse suggestion, if you cant get 1 rat try a male mouse (females need company)

Other animals that live okay alone are Bunnies, Chinchillas (i think) and Hedgehogs.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Kiko said:


> Yes Yahoo answers is crummy lol
> 
> I agree with the mouse suggestion, if you cant get 1 rat try a male mouse (females need company)
> 
> Other animals that live okay alone are Bunnies, Chinchillas (i think) and Hedgehogs.


Bunnies are also social animals and need company, preferably spayed and neutered. I have two neutered litter mate bunnies and they absolutely adore each other; playing together, grooming each other and sleeping next to each other. Just because you don't hear them complain, doesn't mean that they are happy alone.


----------



## Sexi_Shopaholic (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a single female rat when i was about 12. I played with her lots everyday and she seemed fine with lots of attention. Although, now im older and know better I would always buy in pairs.

I have had 2 males for the past year and recently have aqquired 3 females and they do not smell at all (obviously the boys and girls are kept in different cages) I remember thinking when i go the boys 'gosh i bet these will smell more than the rat I had as a kid' because they were boys and there was two but they dont really smell at all tbh.

Mine play together, cuddle up together, groom eachother. I think theyd miss all this is they were on their own. 

Good luck in convincing your parents x


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Female or not. I still think all rats that are able to muct have a companion
Rat aggressive rats are an exception though they should still be tried with cagemates  or neutered/spayed
Also if you want to get a male pair consider getting neutered males. They make a lot less stink and you could add in a female later on if you could and wanted to


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Females need companions too, if not moreso than males. They do a ton more playing and moving around, and are benifited even more by having a cagemate to chase and play with.


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! My mom has almost given in!!!!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Hope to hear back when she gives in 100%


----------



## Owl4273 (Feb 6, 2011)

You could consider adopting a rat who is one who would prefer to be kept alone. Some males that were raised alone will prefer to stay alone.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Having two is no different than having one, honestly. I have six, and it's still not much different, except that I have two different cages. I clean them once a week, and spot clean/wipe shelves down everyday. My room doesn't stink at all. And having pet rats is not going to attract wild rats. I don't know where they get that from. But good luck hope she gives in!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

good luck getting your second rat.


----------

